# الابخرة السامة الناتجة عن اعمال اللحام



## tomasz (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشرف المهندس غسان خليل علوة

لدينا مشكلة ونبحث عن الحل فإذا من الممكن من إخواني أعضاء المنتدى من لديهم الخبرة في هذا المجال ان يساعدوني في إيجاد الحلول المناسبة والمشكلة هنا سوف اطرحها بعد ان اقوم بشرح عن الاعمال وطبيعة المكان الذي نعمل فيه.

نحن نعمل في شركة مختصة في اعمال الأنابيب وتجهيز الاعمال الحديدية وتركيبها بواسطة اللحام في المواقع بعد تجهيزها في مشاغل الشركة , والمشاغل عبارة عن هناجر متوسطة الحجم والعمل يتم داخلها وطبيعة العمل هو أعمال القطع واللحام داخل هذه الهناجر وهي بعتقادي مجهزة بالشكل الصحيح من حيث التهوية و الإنارة حيث تم تركيب 8 شفاطات هواء من نوع الطرد المركزي مثبتة أعلى الهنجر لإخراج الأبخرة الناتجة عن اللحام وهناك كذلك اربعة مراوح شفط عادية مثبتة على إرتفاع متوسط وعلى الشبابيك الخاصة بالهنجر مع العلم بانه يوجد باب كبير وعند فتحه يفتح بمساحة 8 متر بإرتفاع 10 متر ويوجد كذلك شبابك من أحدى جوانبه بإرتفاع متر وعلى طول الهنجر وبإعتقادي باننا لا نستيع تسمية هذا الهنجر بالاماكن المغلقة إذا كان بهذه المواصفات

ومن المعروف ان الابخرة المتصاعدة والناتجة عن اللحام هي أبخرة سامة ومسببة للأمراض الخطيرة على الرئتين لكن لا نستطيع العمل إلا داخل هذا الهنجر لاسباب جودة العمل في اللحام فما هي الإجراءات المناسبة التي نستطيع إجرائها حتى نبعد خطر إصابة الرئتين بهذه الابخرة السامة ونحن نعمل في اماكن حارة 

هل الكمامات تفي بهذا الغرض ام ان هناك إجراءات وقائية نستطيع القيام بها لحل هذه المشكلة

وشكرا


----------



## tomasz (2 أغسطس 2009)

الا توجد حلول أغيثوني أغاثكم الله

أن الوضع لدينى صعب ونريد حل هل يوجد حل اما ماذا ولو بسيط حتى نستطيع إنقاذ ارواح بشرية

وشكرا


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العزيز tomasz الحلول المستخدمة لديكم جيدة ولكن يجب إستخدام التهوية الموضعية بجانب 

عمليات اللحام، حيث تقوم هذه الوحدات بسحب الأبخرة المتولدة من جراء عميات اللحام على فلتر

خاص لتنقية هذه الأبخرة، بالإضافة إلى إستخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة.


----------



## tomasz (2 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك أخي جعفر على الرد 

والسؤال هو ما هي معدات الحماية الشخصية التي يمكن أن نستخدمها في مثل هه الاعمال فنحن نستعمل الوجه الواقي والنظارات الواقية والكمامات الخفيفة 

وما هي المعدات الأخرى


----------



## علي الحميد (2 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ tomasz

لا يوجد معدات وقاية خاصة ولالانصح بالأقنعة او ما شابه ذلك لأنها تحد من حواس اللحام وهذا خطير عليه .. لذا أعتقد ان التهوية الموضعية بجانب موقع اللحام أمر كافي جداً.


----------



## h_makki29 (4 أغسطس 2009)

هذه هي معدات السلامة الشخصية للعامليين بالحام
مستعد للترجمه اذا اردت


----------



## ibrahim Abass (9 أغسطس 2009)

Dear,
I sende to you guiedline in danish language and try o use google translator.http://www.at.dk/graphics/at/04-reg...-16-svejsning-skaering/svejsning_skaering.pdf


----------



## tomasz (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للجميع على التفاعل


----------



## أبو كريم طه (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مع احترامى الشديد لكا الاراء
1.القناع مهم لفلترة الهواء
2.المة الزمنية للعمل يجب ان تقل وعلى فترات
3.قياس نسبة الغازات 
أخوكم أبو كريم


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

اراء ممتازة شكرا


----------

